# Would like my Girlfriend to try some Venison.



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Hi Ladies,

My girl friend doesn't really like hunting much so she won't eat any of my Venison with me. I like to cook and make some good meals with the deer meat but she won't touch it. She'll eat anything I make with beef though. She says its based on the principle that she is against making a sport out of hunting deer. I have tried to convince her why I hunt and to explain that my motivations are not based upon satisfaction from ending another creatures life. I have also tried to explain how hunting benefits the deer herd and how the shots I choose result in humane kills. Like me though, she is stubborn and won't budge. She doesn't mind that I shoot Turkeys since she holds them in lower regards than deer. My question is: should I continue offering venison to her and try and get her to give in and eat some? Or should I just let things be and hope in time she'll understand and eventually savor my venison tenderloins as much as steaks of beef? Unfortunately part of the problem is that she prefers I spend time with her instead of hunt. Any help or thoughts will be much appreciated.


----------



## riverrat1 (Nov 1, 2001)

FIND A NEW GIRLFRIEND !!!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

The next time that you drive past a beef farm have her look at the cattle as they are standing up to their knees in ****. When I was a kid we raised beef cattle....any wild animal has a much better life and is raised without chemicals. 
L & O


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

start looking else where. If you want a long term relationship that aint the way to go!


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Hi. 

My initial response was 'dump her'...... however, here is a chance to possibly change a 'non' or 'anti' to our way of seeing the natural world...at least as far as eating venison goes. (My guess is she's hung up on the 'Bambi' thing.)

There is one way (if she doesn't see this post) to try to convert her. . . . My nephew was a non-venison eater and was nearly a vegetarian at a point in his life when he was with a vegetarian and soon-to-be wife. This nephew was over for dinner one evening and we were having shish-ka-bobs (we used tenderloins because we wanted the absolute best for our 'test'). They were, of course, tender, delicious, and disappeared! He tried one, ended up going back for four more.

The moral of the story is that he is NOW A HUNTER, deer included!.. and his ex-vegan wife can't wait for him to get a deer so she can have some venison jerky and tenderloins!! The best part is that she now spreads the word to her friends about how good venison is!!!

I'm not saying to 'sneek' the venison to her, but if that's what it may take.................it may be worth a try. We did tell my nephew what he was about to eat, and he chose to try it ...... "just once."

Oh, yeah..... and one more thing. You could try to get her to see the operations inside a cattle slaughter house...Now THERE'S inhumane killing... but then, that would probably turn her off from eating beef, too. 

~ m ~


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Thank you Liv4Huntin.

Too everyone else except L&O: My girlfriend has opinions that she stands by. I have plenty of my own that I stand by. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. My girlfriend respects mine and allows me to hunt as much as I want, although sometimes she does wish I was with her instead. Her main objection is that she disagrees with making a sport out of harvesting game for food. She doesn't care that I do it, she just does not want any part of it. 

Back to my problem: Honesty is important to us so sneaking venison is not an option, although I am 100% sure she would like it. I just want her to see that she has no good justification for eating beef and not venison. I know she will see this in time. I just want to know if I should continue pursueing the matter or just leave things be untill one day she decides to eat some. The problem is she is almost as stubborn as me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2002)

Wolfgang,,,,, I feel for ya buddy..... Just a quick rundown of what has happened with me and my wife......

Called home one day from work and asked "what's for dinner" was told meatloaf...... asked her to use the venison burger in the freezer, was told "NO".

When I got home from work, found wife and both daughters "feasting" on the meatlof. Usually they wait till I get home, but they didnt. Found out that the wife mixed half and half, and they loved it.......

Next, was having buddys over to watch a hockey game, and promised to grill venison steaks........ Marinated them in Italian salad dressing, and was grilling them....... one buddy told the wife that he would give her $20 if she tried it.... She took a bite, then devoured 3 more steaks....... 

That was about 2 years ago, and she has'nt touched them since..... 

Don't give up on her if you do care for her, just make sure that she understands what hunting means to you, and "possibly" she will come around!!!!!

If she does'nt, I'm sure she has some good qualitys that will make up for her "dislike" of venison.......

Just my 2 cents...... Good Luck!!!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

In all honesty if you and her are having problems over food sources you've got bigger problems ahead.
Introduce her to a Greenpeacer and find a woman who likes to hunt and fish.
10 yrs from now you'll be a happier man.
I might be wrong but I doubt it


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Thanks icefishing nut. She does understand what hunting means to me which is why she doesn't mind that I do it. She just choses not to eat any. Its not a big deal. I know how she likes food however and I know we would both enjoy eating some together. 

I don't know about that restriciton regarding gutting deer and baiting hooks. Nearly every one of my male friends would NOT gut a deer. Probably becaouse I live in a college town (Ann Arbor), but if most males around here won't do it, that doesn't leave much hope for finding a lady who does. Maybe you were just joking but I don't believe being able to gut a deer or bait a hook without getting queasy determines whether or not your a good person or would make a good companion. I think the fact my girlfriend doesn't like hunting but is open minded enough to try and understand why I like it and trust me when I explain my own personal reasons for doing it says a lot about her character. Most women I know, including my relatives, are much more narrow minded. 

I know there is no easy answer to my situation but I started this topic to stimulate some discussion and to help me get some female perspectives.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

My wife doesn't like venison. No matter what you do, she always detects just a hint of what she calls "that liver taste" which I'm sure guys like salmonsmoker don't even have. Anyway, that hasn't stopped her from letting me eat all I get. It also hasn't stopped her from trying other wild meat. She likes squirrel and elk (done right) and she's eaten moose with no complaint but probably wouldn't ask for it.

After years of non hunting, we now hunt together. She hunts turkey with me. She still hasn't gotten to the point of trying deer hunting but I think that will come. 

What I'm saying is, that if the relationship is good. Things can improve in all areas. The others are right too though, if its a big issue and you are at odds about it, there are probably bigger issues than the food. 

If you want her to approve and participate in your interests, never stop inviting her to join you. With us it finally started by taking her with on scouting walks. Always invite, never push and never coax, just invite and accept the answer, and invite again some other time.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Thanks Sarge! Helpful advise.


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

Life is too short to waste any more time on that girl. Find one that you are compatable with.


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 15, 2002)

Wolfgang,

15 years ago I was sort of in your girlfriends shoes and here is how my husband and I came to terms with his enthusiasm for hunting.

1) *Always* make the invitation for her to join you on any outdoor event and be sure that she is the first one that you ask. Let her know that it is her that you want to spend time with then go alone instead of asking your buddies. My husband asked me to go deer hunting with him for 12 years before I finally said yes. I've been hunting with him for the last three. 


2) Guilt can sometimes work. If you remind very subtlely that you always go to places that she wants to go but she never joins you for the things that you enjoy.

3) Don't give up doing the things that you like to do and stop going with her to things that you don't enjoy doing. Go once so that you can say that you tried it. You don't have to be chained together to have a good relationship. I have found I would rather go alone to something or take a friend then know that my husband was miserable and was prodding to leave before I was ready. Don't let her guilt you into giving up the things you like just to keep her company doing the things you hate. If she's a clinging vine get rid of her.

4) Food is always a tough issue. Don't stop cooking it and offer her some each time. Let her know what you are cooking and If she wants something else make her provide it and cook it herself. 


5) Don't change too much many women expect that and it's a bad thing to do. Life is too short to give up doing the things you love.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Thanks for the advice Snoopy! About a year ago my girlfriend laughed at the idea that I'd have her in waders and fishing with me some day. Well last fall I took her out and she caught a 21# Salmon. We had a great time, but what I liked best was that she said she would have had a great time even without catching anything. I must say that the fish did give her a lot of confidence in her ability.


----------



## Lilred (Nov 9, 2001)

I'm goin against the "women stick together" grain on this one...

I noticed you said she was yer girlfreind...so I'll take it ya'll haven't been together too awful long. My point bein...she might respect the fact that you hunt now, but when will that respect build up to resentment later? ( i.e...spend more time with her)

Point#2: Tryin to change a woman's mind is like rollin a straw barrel offa a cliff and expectin it to bounce...it just don't work...

I been huntin all my life..so I know I'm kinda partial...but the way I see it...iffin a "non-hunter" is open minded enuf to "let" you hunt, then she could be open-minded enuf to at least try deer meat. That just kinda falls in with the respect thing. Kinda like her talkin you inta goin shoppin 

I wish ya'll luck!


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 15, 2002)

Wolfgang,

Glad to hear that you've got her into the outdoors. Fishing is a great start and a lot of fun. I reread your one post saying that you live in Ann Arbor I work there at the University. I know what you mean about the anti-hunting/anti-gun liberal mentality of this town. I have met too many over the years and had to work with a few. If you've found one thats at least tolerent your lucky. Prior to our meeting my husband had a rather tough time finding women tolerent of hunting in the Ann Arbor area. I still remember the deep hesitating breath he took when I asked him what his hobbies were. I got the last laugh when I shocked him with the fact that I used to work in a butcher shop when I was a teen cutting up deer. Good luck by the way. Sarge offered some good advice also.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Good suggestions so far. I have had success in the past getting people to at least try venison when there were increased numbers of people raving over the dinner. Prepare your favorite recipe, have a gathering and hope she gives in to the peer pressure.

If this doesnt work I would probably tyr to barter. "Honey, I will go with you to play BINGO at least once, if you will just try this venison at least once". Strike up any deal you can live with  <----<<<


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

My wife did not grow up in or near any hunting and fishing types. When we met, she didnt question why I hunt.  Later she did, so i told her about the outdoor part, the no chemical part, the pride of eating meat that I harvested. Anyway..... the first time that she tried venison it was in the form of meatballs w/sauce. That wasnt bad. This lead to trying some jerkey. Last, she tried and absolutely loved the venison brats that I had made. I would say keep offering. Try making it in ways where it is not just a steak siting on the plate: meatballs, meatloaf, chili, jerkey, brats, soup, etc. But always keep offering!! i wouldnt point out all of the negatives of farm raised beef, I would stick to the positives of eating venison and keep trying. if she doesnt want to try it or if she does and doesnt like it, respect her choice!


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Changing her mind about venison is just like changing her mind about anything. The most blatant example is when to have sex. If the answer is no! Coaxing or pressuring might still get you there, but was it worth the trip in the long run? Sometimes maybe, mosttimes no, all the time a real pain to go through. (once in a great while YOU BET)


----------



## hunting_gal (Jan 16, 2002)

You guys are crule.. Dump her just because she doesn't believe in the same things he does.. Thats like telling her to dump him because he doesn't like to go shooping. People are going to have there preferences, so hers is not to eat vension. Well to my advice.. Maybe somehow show her that is is fresh, unlike beef which sits out in hot bucher shops forever. You might just disgust her enough that she won't eat beef! Or maybe roll play like you are the mighty man of the house that has to go kill the food for his family.. LOL She might get turned on by it! LOL Hoped it helpes!


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Welcome to the site hunting_gal! Thanks for the comments.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

> You guys are crule


Your a fast study 
We mean no harm, ever watch TV? thats cruel.
Passing on a shot or releaseing a fish isn't cruel, so why should turning a girlfriend loose be different?
Just kidding ya of course, WELCOME to the site, You have to have a bit of humor now and then here.
Wolfgang, break down and BUY the poor girl the food she likes.


----------



## o town (Oct 29, 2000)

OK I like to say that you all had great advice,but the question is what does she mean to you and how much you love her.


You said she does not stop you from hunting,I would guess that she does not bother you that you do hunt. You said that you try to tell her what it is about. I myself when I here somebody talking about the wrongs of hunting,if they do eat Mc D's I tell them the story of betsy the cow who's friends never came home from trip with their great farmer Brown who took verry good care of them since they can rember.


As for the eating of the kill. We had problems with my son when he was 6-7 when we told him what we were having he would not eat it. That was dinner! We stop telling him what the meat was and he ate it all and loved it all. 

P.S. He still does not know he is eating mushrooms.

What you need to do is have a party small and do not say what kind of meat is in each different dish you make. I am sure she will like it all. And I do belive the mixing of the beef would start off very well. Put a little in next time you make something and I bet she will say what did you do to this it taste so good.

By the way my father has the same view. He has told me quite a few times he will not eat anything we kill. I have thought,sometimes I would have Allen make a meal with quial or phesent and not tell him. He would love it, Just be very mad. NOT! I hope.

lol 
Miss Lynn


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 15, 2002)

Its one thing not to tell your kids what there eating but its another thing to do it to an adult and to someone you care about. If they have deep feelings about an issue you should respect that. Think how you would feel if someone substituted your vension burger with a nice "Garden Burger" and you didn't figure it out until you took a bite! I do agree with the issue if that's dinner you got three choices: eat it, go hungry or make something else. Same goes for you when she makes something you don't like.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

We both value honesty as one of the most important things in our relationship. We both know that she does not want to eat venison also. So if I tricked her, (gave her venison instead of beef without telling) that would be dishonest and I would never do that. Furthermore, the problem is not that she thinks she won't like it. She has seen Bambi too many times at an influential age .


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I had a very similar problem with my first wife, she would not touch venison with a 30 foot pole, and Hated that I was a hunter.

Then one winter I took her up north,was a bad winter and grandad took us out to a field full of dead dear that had frozen and starved. That day, she changed her mind and finally saw that the reason I hunt, is to help control the herd and to avoid that sort of useless waste.

By the way, this same technique has worked on two other people that I know that were totally against killing "Bambi" they are now Hunters


----------



## WildBillsGirl (Mar 23, 2002)

I can honestly say that having been through the type of situation where one person is into too many things the other is not, it is pointless to try to change them. I love the outdoors--hunting, fishing, venison (yum!) and I could never see myself with someone who didn't. Okay, I saw myself with that person--wasn't pretty.

She is an adult and nothing is going to change her at this point. If you ever do get married things will only get worse. Not that she isn't worth it, but make sure you marry someone you love--I mean love as in everything--give or take a few quirky habits. <G>

BTW, I have a sister who loves to fish, hasn't hunted since we were kids, but she is single. <G>

LOL! Okay, I'd better go before I start selling my brother too.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Will she eat mushrooms?
A friend of mine is on his fourth wife.
1st one died from a poison mushroom.
2nd one also died from a poison mushroom.
3rd one died from concussion.
she wouldn't eat the mushroom.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i will have to keep that one in mind.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Wolf,


I have to agree with all the people who said don't trick her!!!! I think that would be the worst thing you could do. How would all you guys feel if we made you a nice meatloaf or hamberger made out of Bull TESTICLES!!!! I bet most of you would be pretty even if your not willing to admit it on here!!! 

I like the idea of trying something she likes...then she tries something you like. Or make bets on things and set the stipulations first so she doesn't feel tricked. Make sure it's something you can win!!! 

I also think when and if you do get her to try it that it should be mixed with something or in a sauce. I would also make sure that it is one of the best pieces of meat that you have.

I think that if she doesn't mind you hunting then you shouldn't mind that she doesn't eat it. I would also say if you don't want to eat it cook something else. If she was trying to force you to quit hunting then I think she wouldn't respect and love you as a person. It is obvious that you love the sport. I would tend to feel that she didn't really care about what makes you happy. I would be miserable if my husband tried to make me give up fishing and hunting!!!!! We are both blessed to have so much in common!!! We do everything together. I keep telling him he needs to pick a sport that I don't like so he can have some time with his guy friends 

I think it becomes only a sport if you kill it for a trophy and don't eat it. I will not kill anything that I don't plan on eating!! (except spiders ) I really enjoyed goose hunting however I will not do it anymore because I hate the taste of it. I think we cooked it wrong. I tried to eat it even though I was gagging. I kept trying to force it down. My husband said this is rediculous and took my plate and thru it away. We even tried to get the dogs to eat it and they wouldn't.

I would try to either take her to see/ or show her a movie of what happens to deer when they are over populated. To me that seems like a worse way to die than to be shot by an experienced hunter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Key word being EXPERIENCED!!!!! 

I do think that people who have the attitude that hunting is wrong and unethical...yet they eat cow, chicken and fish from stores are HYPOCRITES. I think it's worse to pay someone to do what you think is bad( dirty work)...and then consider yourself morale!!! Not that I'm saying this about your girlfriend. She may have other reasons that she is not trying it. Maybe you should have her come on here and tell us what she thinks and why she thinks this!!! 

I do not think that you should get rid of her because of this!!!! People are bound to have different things that they like. If everyone was the same and had the same tastes...How boring life would be!!  Not to mention if eveyone hunted then we would have a shortage of deer instead of an abundance. I think I would hate that worse!!!!!!! I have been looking forward to bow season since the season closed!!!

QS 

PS. Welcome to the site Hunting_gal and Snoopy!!!! I hope to see you responding to the other ladies threads!!! Maybe even attending the ladies meet & greet!!


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 15, 2002)

Hi QueenSalmon,

Saw your post on goose. After much experimentation we have discovered that goose meat makes an excellent stew. My husband tried marinating it and grilling it but we still got tired of chewing it. Then he started using it in stew and its works great. If I recall he dices it then boils it for 10-15 minutes then pours off the water and scum, then simmers for another 2-3 hrs adding seasonings and stuff then adds diced potatoes and carrots 30 minutes or so before serving. His stew is excellent. I'll have to dig up the recipe he created and post it.


So get back in the field and have some fun chasing honkers!


----------



## BEAGLEMAN (Oct 16, 2000)

QueenSalmon,
I don't know how you feel about eating jerky, but as far as I'm concerned Goose jerky is as good as venison jerky. That way you could still hunt Geese!


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Thanks Snoopy and Beagleman I would love to try it again. We have been invited to try Chromiums goose roast. He says is comes out like roast beef...thin strips. They said it is wonderful. I'm going to try it and see. I decided that I would like to try it first before I go out hunting again. Chromium did say we could give him the ones we don't want 

Thanks Again

QS


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Hey if that doesnt work ...
I tried the McCormac Southwest steak marinate ($1.50)last night with deer steakstrips!! WOW All I can say is you wont have to do anyconvincing !!,,,just try to keep your steak on Your plate! Its a dry spice that you mix with oil and a little water , it calls for white vinegar too but I omited this ,,I hate vinegar. I made stir fry with baby carrots , celery , sweet oinions, some red, yellow, and green peppers . Lightly steamed all the vegies with a little canola oil/ water. While my steak was frying in the marinate in a little oil. Throw it all on some good rice (Uncle Bens) and a cold beer or glass of wine. 

Its my favorite way to eat venison now ..Id even cut up a roast into strips and prepare it the same way.
Guten Eaten!
Lunker


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2002)

Wolfgang I agree with everyone else. Don't trick her. A little while ago my boyfriend was in the same place you where. I had never had venison and was a little leary of trying it. He made some tacos with ground up venison and a little beef. With all the spices I could not even tell the difference. Eventually I worked my way up to just eatin venison and I LOVE it.  I am always making it. It is soooooo much healther for you than beef. I had a really good recipe but I can not remeber it right now.  I got it off another web site. I will try to remeber it for ya. Good luck! 
April


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

My wife's complaint about many non-beef meats is that they have a "liver" taste to them. (and she truely hates liver, nearly to the point of hurling). Really it isn't wild meat that does it, its any that carries that specific taste about it. She likes moose and elk and some venison dishes etc. Has had the same effect from lamb, (it was tough, probably mutton not lamb but sold as lamb.) and even turtle. She likes squirrel and probably rabbit, though I don't remember trying rabbit yet. maybe we haven't.

What I'm trying to say, is that she doesn't have a phobia about wild meat, and tries everything. The taste that I call the "wild" taste is a liver taste to her and she can't get it down. 

Two points. 

1. not everyone can like it and it isn't necessarily an attitude. 

2. if anyone has a spice or other sure-fire method of making sure that "liver" taste cooks out of venison or other meats I'd sure like to hear it.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Hi, Sarge:

We've been processing our own venison for over 30 years -- and I've watched/helped my folks do it for many years before that. I don't ever remember taking deer to a processing place (although I know my Dad did on a Wyoming trip once.)

In the beginning, we used to get that flavor, IF freezing meat with bones, fat on (i.e. done like beef is packaged). It can also come from deer left too long in the field before picking up/ field dressing (like overnight). I smelled a gut shot deer some guy got once and that was not pleasant...... don't know how his venison steaks tasted!!!

The best tasting venison begins the moment the shot is fired. Get to the downed animal right away and get it field dressed properly and COOLED DOWN fast (prop open that cavity). After aging/hanging (some say three days is enough..... I think it depends on the weather/age of the animal). I've hung deer for as long as two weeks (with hide on) -- they dry out some and you lose exposed meat, but is it ever tender! (so long as it does not freeze before rigor mortis sets in.) We always take the inside tenderloins out for 'tender morsels' dinner the first night, instead of the liver and onions like we used to do. Last fall's deer didn't get to hang at all, except to run and get three bags of ice for the cavity until the next day's processing! WAAAAYY too warm for aging out of a big walk-in cooler.

In short, when freezing, we bone it all out and take off EVERY bit of fat, silverskin, all connective tissue and bloodshot meat. We always separate by muscle (the rounds have lots of fat and 'yucky stuff' in the middle of the muscle groups.) 

Before cooking, remove any remaining pieces of the above. We let the venison come to room temp before cooking, dosing liberally with garlic POWDER (not salt) and grill or whatever. Always add some type of fat (olive oil, melted butter, etc.) as it's SO lean.

We've done this with all the venison we get ( mule deer, western elk, pronghorn, whitetail)..... even some rank old swamp buck from the U.P. tasted O.K. when prepared in this way.... that buck was a little tougher, however. It also works on bear and moose.

Marinating has always been a good way to 'cover' up objectionable flavors in venison (someone gave us some elk once that was pretty strong) .... there are many recipes listed for testing/sampling.

I know the flavor your wife is objecting to ---- I no longer like liver, either!

I can't remember -- did she try some of the grilled venison at Durand? 

Good luck....... at least she's receptive to trying it. You'll have a total convert yet!!

~ m ~


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 15, 2002)

Good advice Mary,

As you said the care of your venison begins with the shot, but you left out something. Adrenoline. An excited animal releases adrenoline and this can taint the meat and give it a gamey taste. I worked in my familys meat market for 12 years and smelled many pounds of deer and beef. We would occasionally get a cow that had been running around all excited that the farmer couldn't catch and would have to shoot it. They had a very distinctive smell that resembled better than 50% of the deer that we processed.

To help reduce the adrenoline in the deer you need to avoid pushing the animal after it has been shot. Give the animal plenty of time to bed down and die before you give chase, if you keep it on the run it pumps out tons of adrenoline. If it has a chance to calm down it will metabolize the adrenoline it will taste better.

We keep frozen milk jugs in our freezer and pack the chest cavity with them to help cool down the animal. We also hose the carcass inside and out with cold water. This cleans out any gut juices and debris and helps cool it down.

We process our own venison, but for those of you that can't never take your deer to any place that doesn't guarantee you that you get your own deer back. Some places have a philosophy that all deer are created equal and mix the hamburger together or operate on the principle of -a deer in = a deer out. I cut up enough deer to tell you that they are not equal. We refused many thank you packages of venison from customers because we couldn't remember which ones were good and which ones smelled gamey.

I ate a thank you package of vension from an uncle once in my teens and nearly gagged. I didn't eat it again until my husband bagged one and we cut it up ourselves. He knew how to handle the carcass and cook it properly and thats when I found out just how good venison was.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

Hi, Snoopy:

I've heard-tell 'never shoot/eat a running animal.' For the reason you state. I didn't forget, I just haven't had first hand experience of what you post about adrenaline..... with the exception of two: One was a pronghorn that was on a dead-run, and was dropped with one well-placed shot. The other was a Mule deer that was jumped from a wash and had run maybe 200 yards and was dropped at the top of a hill, just before going over the top. Both were field-dressed immediately. Neither one of those tasted "gamey". So I could not verify what I had previously heard about 'run' meat. I suspected something else contributed to the gamey taste that other people object to. Both of those animals were tender and delicious.... with no off taste what-so-ever.

I guess I'd think a wounded animal, that had to be hunted down and killed might taste 'off', or gamey, but I can't offer any first hand knowledge there, either. Your scenario sounds logical, though.

We did find one for a friend the next day that he had hit late in the day's hunt and he elected to 'let it lay' for the night....... mistake! Overnight, even though it was a cold autumn night, did bad things to the meat.

I did leave out washing out the cavity...... I guess it's just something we always do if water is available and we can dry it out. Leaving water on warm meat is inviting mold, so we ALWAYS dry them well afterwards.

Thanks for all the tips.

~ m ~


----------



## Snoopy (Jan 15, 2002)

Mary,

Other things that can contribute to a gamey flavor is as you suggested the internal organs. I shot a doe two years ago and didn't find it until morning. The doe laid on her back all night. The tenderloins were ruined-we tried one with marinade and one without and no amount of marinade could fix it. The animal wasn't gut shot at all and it was cold and the rest of the meat was fine. We have had others that have laid all night and the tenderloins were fine. Go figure. Breaking any of the organs including the bladder can put a distinctive taste to the meat particulary if you don't wash it out, even the animals blood can be used.

As far as animals on the run. I would guess that a significantly different amounts of adrenaline are released depending on the excited state (and duration) of the animal. A 200 yrd dash and drop dead, bled out immediately is considerably different than chasing a wounded animal through a swamp for 3 hrs.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Great Post Split Shot. She is definitley fine with me hunting. She is concerned about me not spending much time with her since she knows how much time bow hunting can take. She does not want to hunt deer herself and therefore does not want to eat it. She is pretty strong willed like me and I can't blame her. Mainly I just wanted to generate some discussion with my post, which I obivously did a good job of! I think when she sees how good and healthy the meat is and how cows are raised/butchered and how much I like venison, she will try it. If not, thats okay too. Also, its hard to help her understand the sport of hunting since it is so difficult to put into words. I believe no body can ever do hunting justice by describing it with words. You have to experience it to really understand. I'm glad I got started. I definitely think all the suggestions about preparing the meat differnet ways and using certain cuts of meat are great. I've made quite a lot of Venison so I know which cuts people who are shy of the "game flavor" prefer, and the ways many people prefer venison cooked. I have never made myself venison I didn't like, but I be surprised if other people will agree with me. One thing I don't think many people realize is the drastic differences between venison from different deer. There are so many factors: deer age, how it died, field dressing, butchering procedure, aging, sex etc. We've been fortunate that every deer my family has had so far has been good. Everyone has slightly different character though, and I think that makes everything even more special. Of course I'm partial to the one I shot! I think I've rambled enough for one night...


----------

